# Favorite Beer



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love Samuel Adams Beers. I have yet to come across a blend that doesn't fully satisfy me, but I know their number of varieties is large and I haven't even touched the surface yet!

I also really enjoy Blue Moon. It's so smooth and delightful!


What do you like to sip on?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't like beer - which is odd, because I'm a huge fan of German music! :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't drink frequently and I don't like to drink a lot when I do. Having said that, I like Warsteiner and Bitburger on those odd occasions that I do drink a beer. I always say that drinking a Warsteiner is like eating a bowl of pretzels. It's pretty self-limiting in that regard! Just don't make the mistake I made once and eat Taco Bell while drinking Warsteiner! Ugh, I still have nightmares of that aftertaste!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

These days my favourites are:

On draught: _Black Pear_ - Malvern Hills Brewery (ABV 4.4%)










Bottled: _London Pride_ - Fuller's (ABV 4.7%)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Not really a beer drinker but this taste good on a warm summer evening.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 94944

View attachment 94945

View attachment 94946

I prefer wine and whisky, but when I take beer (in Holland) it is usually one of these. Elsewhere I will sample the local beers.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

We tremendously enjoy the Czech beer Argus that is being brewed for Lidl. Both price & quality entice one's taste for more!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

My favorie beer? Meyer.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Founders Rye Ale


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I've never had American beer. I've had German beer in Germany, Swiss beer in Switzerland, Polish beer in Poland, Argentine beer in Argentina, and French beer in France. My favorite? None of the above, I'm more of a wine person.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

SimonTemplar said:


> My favorie beer? Meyer.


Even better than Joe Beer? You have three Joe Beers to choose from!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Beer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Beer_(clarinetist)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Josef_Beer


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Alas, alas, alas - hereditary predisposition to gout caught up with me eventually, so I no longer partake, but in my glory days I was partial to big malts such as Old Chub Scottish Ale and - holy of holies - Spaten Optimator. For regular everyday drinkers, Guinness, Warsteiner Dunkel or Negra Modelo would do fine. Having said that, however, my ultimate backyard/lawnmower/picnic beer was Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Right now:Brewdog Hardcore IPA  got 1 more too.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Triplets said:


> Founders Rye Ale


Founders has several beers that I like. My favorite is their porter.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I love Samuel Adams Beers. I have yet to come across a blend that doesn't fully satisfy me, but I know their number of varieties is large and I haven't even touched the surface yet!
> 
> I also really enjoy Blue Moon. It's so smooth and delightful!
> 
> What do you like to sip on?


I like wine and sipping liquor too (mmm, Wild Turkey), but my booze of choice is beer. Almost any beer will do, but my regular is Fat Weasel Ale, a Trader Joe's house brand. When out and around, Samuel Adams is my brand of choice if I am not familiar with others on the menu. My son does business in North Carolina, and usually brings back a sampler case of Highland or another of the Asheville craft breweries. Delicious!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I don't like beer - which is odd, because I'm a huge fan of German music! :lol:





Klassik said:


> I don't drink frequently and I don't like to drink a lot when I do. Having said that, I like Warsteiner and Bitburger on those odd occasions that I do drink a beer. I always say that drinking a Warsteiner is like eating a bowl of pretzels. It's pretty self-limiting in that regard! Just don't make the mistake I made once and eat Taco Bell while drinking Warsteiner! Ugh, I still have nightmares of that aftertaste!


Would you two be interested in joining the Rum Cake of the Month Club?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Would you two be interested in joining the Rum Cake of the Month Club?


Eating alcohol seems even more odd to me than drinking it! :cheers:

It probably does have a better aftertaste than Taco Bell though!

I don't know why this is the first thing I thought of, but transposing the first letters in rum cake leads to an interesting phrase. Ok, I'll be quiet now!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Would you two be interested in joining the Rum Cake of the Month Club?


Sorry, but I'd rather just drink the rum straight. That way, it kicks in faster and saves calories too!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Sorry, but I'd rather just drink the rum straight. That way, it kicks in faster and saves calories too!





Klassik said:


> Eating alcohol seems even more odd to me than drinking it! :cheers:
> 
> It probably does have a better aftertaste than Taco Bell though!
> 
> I don't know why this is the first thing I thought of, but transposing the first letters in rum cake leads to an interesting phrase. Ok, I'll be quiet now!


Okay. I will put you both down as definite "maybes".


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

znapschatz said:


> I like wine and sipping liquor too (mmm, Wild Turkey), but my booze of choice is beer. Almost any beer will do, but my regular is Fat Weasel Ale, a Trader Joe's house brand. When out and around, Samuel Adams is my brand of choice if I am not familiar with others on the menu. My son does business in North Carolina, and usually brings back a sampler case of Highland or another of the Asheville craft breweries. Delicious!


Aauuggh! How could I forget Highland Oatmeal Porter!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

SimonTemplar said:


> My favorie beer? Meyer.


My favorite beer is Beerthoven!! :lol:


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Totenfeier said:


> Aauuggh! How could I forget Highland Oatmeal Porter!


No, really! How could you?


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Bettina said:


> My favorite beer is Beerthoven!! :lol:


Don't forget _Carmina Beerana_ :trp::guitar::clap:


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

znapschatz said:


> Don't forget _Carmina Beerana_ :trp::guitar::clap:


Not to mention _Das Lied von Der Beerda_.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Totenfeier said:


> Not to mention _Das Lied von Der Beerda_.


A little reachy, but makes the cut.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I stick to my XXXX beer, funny how no one wants to share when I offer =equals cheep round of drinks....


----------



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

Celtia


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Bettina said:


> I don't like beer - which is odd, because I'm a huge fan of German music! :lol:


From the heights of Hamburg's music temple I raise a toast to the holy German art









This one was a Rauchweizen, a smoked wheat beer, very aromatic and enjoyable stuff. But generally I like dark brands: the Bavarian Hofbräu Dunkel for example.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I used to be a total beer geek about ten years ago. Still love beer but I don't need to drink it very often. But in those years, I explored the world of beer so much that I cannot choose a favourite now, because there's so much excellent beer out there. Beer needs to be suited for the occasion. Season, weather, company, surroundings. I'd drink a different beer alone in a monk's chamber during winter, than at a Easter meal with the family, or at a night of boardgames with friends, or after a summer sauna and a swim in a lake. Beer is something that enhances the occasion, makes you be more present at a certain moment in time, makes you enjoy it more. All that said, I'll namedrop some of the first favourites that come to my mind.

De Ranke XX Bitter
Cantillon Gueuze
Dupont Saison Dupont
Rodenbach Grand Cru
Abbaye des Rocs Spéciale Noël
Rochefort 10
Traquair Jacobite Ale
Nogne O Imperial Stout
Sierra Nevada Bigfoot
Victory Storm King Imperial Stout
Schneider Aventinus
Finlandia Sahti
Sinebrychoff Porter

etc. etc. etc.


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

^ Nice lineup you have there.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

keymasher said:


> ^ Nice lineup you have there.


Thanks! Sounds like you're someone who knows what I'm talking about...

I'm mainly into Belgian and American beer, but I also love German, English, Scottish, Scandinavian and Finnish beers. Too bad I never got into Czech beer - they're one of the big names, but I couldn't find brews that would inspire me very much. Irish, too - another big beer area that I never really got into.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Belching Beaver Peanut Butter Milk Stout (if I can ever find it again).

If not, Dragon's Milk by Holland Brewing.


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Xaltotun said:


> Thanks! Sounds like you're someone who knows what I'm talking about...
> 
> I'm mainly into Belgian and American beer, but I also love German, English, Scottish, Scandinavian and Finnish beers. Too bad I never got into Czech beer - they're one of the big names, but I couldn't find brews that would inspire me very much. Irish, too - another big beer area that I never really got into.


From your list, I'd say we have pretty similar tastes when it comes to beer. I too love Belgian beers. A few personal favorites would be the aforementioned Rochefort 10, but also St. Bernardus 12, La Trappe Quadrupel, Zoetzuur, etc... Have yet to get my hands on the fabled Westvleteren XII. Planning a trip to Belgium coming up, so this list is set to expand!

I live in Michigan, and there a number of opportunities to visit some very excellent breweries not too far from home. As a result, Michigan beer makes up the majority of what I drink. Beers from Founders have already been mentioned a couple of times on this thread, and I think it's justified. Jolly Pumpkin beers can also be excellent if you enjoy sours. They've collaborated with Nogne O in the past, too (excellent brewery that has become impossible for me to find anymore).

I haven't done too much inspired beer drinking from European countries outside of Belgium. Maybe something I should look into addressing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Tonight it's "Einstök Icelandic Artic Pale Ale" and a "Happy Hoppy Viking". Some nice beer from Iceland and Denmark I got on my tax-free shoppingtrip to Sweden on Saturday...but it's Thursday and what the hey...


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Bishop's Finger
Hobgoblin
Brains' SA Gold.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Lager for thirst, this one to enjoy (well, I enjoy a good lager too !)
Orval is my fav trappist. they do a nice cheese too ! Luckily a friend has a house near the monastry, can't pass there without buying a crate.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Jos said:


> Lager for thirst, this one to enjoy (well, I enjoy a good lager too !)
> Orval is my fav trappist. they do a nice cheese too ! Luckily a friend has a house near the monastry, can't pass there without buying a crate.


Orval is the drink of the gods! One of the very best beers on this Earth I think!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Haven't had my first beer yet but I'll let you know if I ever get desperate enough to drink something a beaver might have excreted.  Wine and vodka for me.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Coors will always be first on my list. Following that is PBR, George Killian's Irish Red, Keystone, most anything from Bohemian Brewery (local Salt Lake brewer), Guinness, Shock Top, Outer Darkness (made by another Salt Lake brewer called Squatters), Four Loko, Asahi Super Dry, Colt 45, Amber Bock. That's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Der Titan (Oct 17, 2016)

I like this Irish beer, "Guiness". It's a bit expensive but very good. Of the German beers I like especially "Jever". Then of course we have also our local beers of Hamburg, "Holsten", "Astra" and "Elbperle" - not bad. These are beers you get very often in the pubs as they are local, which I sometimes drink. Of these beers, only Holsten maybe exported. Czech beer is also very good, and I like also Tuborg of Denmark. But in the usual discounter shops of Germany you only get German beer - mostly local - you must go to a better supermarket to get other beers.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Guinness Extra Stout, Sam Adams Boston, Shiner Bock


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Nothing beats Mexican Corona beer!! After that, Eastern European beers.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Next week I'll be tasting this unfiltered Klášter ležák again from the tap.

A real devil of a beer is:










It contains 10.5% alcohol and tastes as if the beer is swallowing you instead of vice versa.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Pulaski Highway


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Harvey's :clap:


----------

